# 2004 Trek 2200 geometry



## gene22 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to confirm the size of a 2004 Trek 2200. I cannot find a sticker on the frame that indicates size. Where is this typically noted. Also I cannot find anything on line with the 2004 Trek geometries so that I can directly measure the frame and compare. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

*From the 2004 book*

The 2200 in this book is a deep blue.


----------



## gene22 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank You. That is exactly what I needed!:thumbsup: 

Gene


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If you want a downloadable version:

http://web.archive.org/web/20040602145559/www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2004/pdf/2004_geometry_en.pdf


----------

